# Vorbestellerbonus - Amazon - Anno 2205



## FkAh (3. November 2015)

Huhu ich wollte mal Fragen, ob ihr euren Bonus per Amazon schon erhalten habt?


----------



## drstoecker (3. November 2015)

*AW: Vorbestellerbonus - Amazon*

Bonus von was?
P.s. Grad gesehen du sprichst von anno.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. November 2015)

*AW: Vorbestellerbonus - Amazon*

Denke er meint Anno


----------



## FkAh (3. November 2015)

Na da ich es im Anno Unterofrum poste ist wohl klar, dass Need for Speed gemeint ist 

Ne Quatsch, habe es oben editiert, dass Anno 2205 gemeint ist.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (3. November 2015)

Ich hab meinen per Mail bekommen.


----------



## FkAh (3. November 2015)

Ja ich habs auch eben gesehen, aber vorhin war die noch nicht da. Aber jetzt ist alles gut


----------

